# Datenbank für Projekt



## The_S (12. Jul 2006)

Tach,

ich arbeite zZ. für die Berufsschule an einem Projekt, für welches ich auch eine DB im Hintergrund benötige. Bis jetzt hab ich alles immer mit MySQL gemacht, scheint mir aber hier ein bisschen zuviel des Guten zu sein. Deshalb wollte ich mich mal nach Alternativen umschauen. Hier mal ein paar Kriterien:

- Es werden vermutlich nie mehr als 5000 Datensätze benötigt
- Weitesgehend portabel (Entweder einfache Installation oder noch besser überhaupt keine Installation)
- Die Datenbank wird nur auf einem Rechner eingerichtet, auf welchem auch gleichzeitig die Applikation läuft (daher auch der Wunsch die Datenbank mitsamt Applikation durch die Gegend kopieren zu können)
- Es muss nicht übers Netzwerk auf DB oder Applikation zugegriffen werden
- Möglichst schlanke DB was die Ressourcen angeht
- einigermaßen schnell
- kostenlos
- wird sich alles auf einer Windows-Platform abspiele (welche ist noch unbekannt)
- und die Applikation ist natürlich in Java geschrieben  .

HSQLDB scheint mir da recht geeignet zu sein, würde aber gern nochmal euren Rat einhohlen.


----------



## AlArenal (12. Jul 2006)

HSQLDB, H2, Derby/Java DB .. lassen sich alle drei in Java-Anwendungen integrieren, brauchst sie dann also nicht als Server laufen lassen.


----------



## The_S (13. Jul 2006)

Joa danke schoma soweit. Hab mich jetzt nochmal genauer über die von dir genannten Datenbanken und werde es vermutlich mit HSQLDB realisieren.


----------



## thE_29 (13. Jul 2006)

Auch wenn mich dafür jeder beschimpft und mir gezeigt wurde das die von Al genanten DBs keinen Server brauchen, ist für sowas MS Access auch noch immer super!

Lizenzgebühren fallen auch keine ab (ist so, in der Firma haben wir auch für einen Kunden Access im Einsatz)


Und der Kunde braucht auch kein Access zu haben um auf die DB zuzugreifen!

Access bzw JetEngine ist auf 2GB limitiert 

Achja und wenn du ein Netzwerklaufwerk mountest, kannst du auch übers Netzwerk drauf zugreifen ohne das ein Server laufen muss..

Geht aber wahrscheinlich mit den anderen auch!

Vorteil ist halt noch, das man via Access die Daten gut anschauen kann!


----------



## bronks (13. Jul 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Lizenzgebühren fallen auch keine ab (ist so, in der Firma haben wir auch für einen Kunden Access im Einsatz) ...


Welchen Datenbanktreiber verwendet Ihr dafür?


----------



## thE_29 (13. Jul 2006)

Die StandardAccess treiber die bei jedem Windows dabei sind(sprich via ODBC) oder bei Java gleich via JDCB Bridge (kann man ja ohne ODBC draufzugreifen).


----------



## foobar (13. Jul 2006)

@the_29 das wars dann aber mit der Plattformunabhängigkeit der Anwendung. Ausserdem ist Access keine freie Software und damit nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## thE_29 (13. Jul 2006)

- wird sich alles auf einer Windows-Platform abspiele (welche ist noch unbekannt) 

also wozu Plattformunabhängig?


Und du brauchst Access nur zum erstellen der DB!

Nachher nie wieder...


----------



## Dukel (13. Jul 2006)

Wieso immer Access, wenn es Hsqldb, H2, H40, Derby,... gibgt, die schon in Java geschrieben sind und sich perfekt in eine Java Anwendung einbinden lassen?


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jul 2006)

Access lässt sich auch ganz normal einbinden...

Driver = "sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver";
Url = "jdbcdbcRIVER={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=" + Pfad zur Datenbank


Also wo isn das jetzt schwer einzubinden?

Man hat nur 1e Datei statt mehreren und man muss sich nirgends neu einlesen...


Warum das Rad für ne MiniAnwendung neu erfinden?

Für größere Anwendungen würde ich sowieso Oracle 10g Express Edition empfehlen..


----------



## SamHotte (14. Jul 2006)

Lässt sich Access auch auf 'nem Windows-Rechner nutzen, wo kein MS Office installiert ist?


----------



## The_S (14. Jul 2006)

imho schon, hab da ma irgendwo was gelesen.


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jul 2006)

Jop!

Hab hier nen Windows XP PC wo kein Office/Access oben ist und in den ODBC Einstellungen sind schon automatisch die ACCESS Driver drinnen!

Und mit dem obigen Befehl geht es ja nicht über die ODBC Bridge sondern direkt auf die Datei!


----------



## SamHotte (17. Jul 2006)

Aber auch nur unter XP, oder auch mit älteren Windoofs (soll ja auch noch vorkommen)?


----------



## thE_29 (17. Jul 2006)

Ich guck mal in einer Win2k VMWare 

Ädit: ach da is office oben..

Muss sich halt mal einer mit Win2k opfern und nachgucken  (office hat ja nicht jeder)


----------

